# St Thomas Cardiff Tramp



## Rick Andrews (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking for builder of this model ship, He's Les Atkinson 4th Eng 1961.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

what a beautiful model graceful lines well done to the builder.
cheers tom (*))


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

*St Thomas*

Beautiful model of a beautiful ship. Sistership to "St. Essylt"

Hardly described as a Cardiff tramp though. Registered in Cardiff maybe, but sailed out of London's West India dock on regular runs to Rio de and the River Plate.


----------

